# إنتاج زيت الأساس من الديزل



## بن سهل (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الإخوة المهندسين الكرام

أرجو منكم المساعدة بشرح طريقة إنتاج زيوت الأساس باستخدام وقود الديزل كمادة خام وإذا أمكن ماهي الطرق الرئيسة المستخدمة لإنتاج زيوت الأساس.

ولكم خالص الشكروالدعاء بظهر الغيب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 يناير 2012)

ما يصير هذا الشي الا اذا استخدمت البلمرة او التكسير بالهيدروجين


----------



## بن سهل (3 يوليو 2012)

شكرا أحي جاسم، هل من الممكن شرح عملية البلمرة والتكسير بالهيدروجين واذا كانت هنك روابط تخص الموضوع او كتب.


----------



## Dr-Muhamd (9 يناير 2014)

الأخ بن سهل:

شدني طلبك في المنتدى ، :80:


بالنسبة إلى آلية التشغيل وطرق التفاعل لا أعتقد أن أحدا سيشرحها لك ببساطة :71: وخاصة أن هذا الابتكار قليل جدا وقلة من وصلوا له ونحن منهم وبالطبع أفكارنا أيضا محصورة بفريق عملنا لكن من الممكن أن أبين جميع الاختلافات التي تميزنا عن غيرنا

*1*- فكرة التفاعلات الكيميائية التي نعمل عليها جديدة بالكامل وهي غير موجودة بالأسواق الهندية أو التركية ولا حتى الصينية الذين ربما قد يستخدمون البلمرة او التكسير بالهيدروجين رغم استخدامنا في أحد المراحل مركبات هيدروكسيلية ، دون أية مركبات أسيدية ... وهذاه الأسواق تميزت بخلاطات تحويل زيوت الأساس إلى زيوت بأوزان مختلفة لكنهم لم يتمكنوا من لإتقان التحويل بدءا من الديزل الذي يصعب التعامل معه إلى زيت أساس وإن كان هناك بعض الشركات التي حاولت الدخول في هذا المجال لكنها لم تتقن الربط بين جودة الإنتاج وسرعة التفاعلات وكمية الإنتاجية.

*2*- إنتاجية التصميم خاصتنا هي 15 طن يوميا بإمكاننا رفعها حتى 30 طن يوميا وذلك ببعض التعديلات التي طورناها وزيادة حجوم الخلاطات ،، ولكننا كنا نوازن بين الإنتاجية والمصروف ووجدنا أفضلها هي 15 طن باليوم للخط الواحد ومن الممكن عمل عدة خطوط لزيادة الإنتاجية أيضا لا مانع.

*3*-فريق عملنا سيشرف وبشكل مباشر على الخط والإنتاجية من الألف إلى الياء بذلك لن يكون لدى الشريك الممول أية مشاكل تقنية يعانيها.

*4*- كلفة الخط منخفضة مقارنة بالمردود والإنتاجية.

*5*- من الممكن أن يشرف على الخط 3 - 5 أشخاص فقط.

*6*- فريقنا العلمي توصل لمزايا رائعة نعمل عليها ونصنع بدءا من الديزل:

زيت الفرامل
زيت قطع المعادن
زيوت الهيدروليك
زيت مكرر SN150 / SN 300
تحويل إلى أي لزوجة بكافة العيارات
زيوت خفيفة


*7*- الجودة العالية للمنتج والذي نتحدى به أية منتج مماثل.

:55:

[email protected]
0096178851761


----------



## محمد فريحات (4 أغسطس 2014)

معلومات مفيده


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------

